# Most Recent Picture of you thread....



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2007)

Post the most recent picture of yourself here

....just a good way to put a face with an azer.....now I just need to figure out how to post a pic in a thread because as of right now, I haven't a clue


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll have to find a pic.  I just think it's funny that you ask for folks to post a pic when you haven't the slightest idea how to do so yourself.  Not making fun of you, I just thought it was funny. 

It's not hard, do you have a pic of yourself uploaded onto the internet somewhere already?


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

I like to eat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2007)

oh...it's definitely funny that I'm so computarded that I don't know how to upload a photo.  I've got some on a myspace account...but that's real easy, you just upload it from your PC.   I'm assuming here you have to have pics hosted on imageshack or something of that sort, which is kind of a pain


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> oh...it's definitely funny that I'm so computarded that I don't know how to upload a photo.  I've got some on a myspace account...but that's real easy, you just upload it from your PC.   I'm assuming here you have to have pics hosted on imageshack or something of that sort, which is kind of a pain



I have an imageshack gadget on my iGoogle page, makes it purty easy, actually


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming here you have to have pics hosted on imageshack or something of that sort, which is kind of a pain



No, you can upload it right to the Gallery (see link in bar above, second one in from left that says "Gallery" :razz and it gives you a link you can copy and paste right into your post.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> No, you can upload it right to the Gallery (see link in bar above, second one in from left that says "Gallery" :razz and it gives you a link you can copy and paste right into your post.



okay....think I got it...

crosses fingers

hmmmm....that was the tumbnail, let me work on this


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2007)

alrighty....think I got it....not the most recent, about a year ago, but what I had on my PC


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2007)

This is the most recent


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2007)

Not very close, but it's recent:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Not very close, but it's recent:




wachusett?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> wachusett?



Yup, last weekend. Don't know if those whales have held up through the rain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2007)

This is me with the Wu-Tang clan..


----------



## C2H5OH (Nov 15, 2007)

which one are you ?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## C2H5OH (Nov 15, 2007)

*me, last April*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> which one are you ?



I'm the white guy in the upper left..lol


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm the white guy in the upper left..lol


Or is that right? 

Photographs.  Pshah.  I'd break the camera if someone took one of me. 

I don't have anything recent... this is from June 16th when our son was 3 weeks old (day of our daughter's 2nd birthday).  My hair is shorter now.




BTW, that's the baby in that thing on the front.


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2007)

This is me at the end of season race party last year.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 16, 2007)

Meet the new me, virtually identical to the old me. Don't believe me? Just pan your eyes to the avatar!


Anyway, this is from hiking last weekend ...


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

severine said:


> Or is that right?
> 
> Photographs.  Pshah.  I'd break the camera if someone took one of me.
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'VE GOT A THIRD ARM!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'VE GOT A THIRD ARM!!!!!!!


Nah, that's just my partially absorbed twin.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

This is from last March but I suppose that's recent enough. I'm on the right. The blonde w/the pigtails is my friend.







PS- Sevie, I like your baby holster, it's very funky


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2007)

You look so young!



MRGisevil said:


> PS- Sevie, I like your baby holster, it's very funky



The "baby holster" is a modern take on the traditional Korean podaegi.  It's one of a few different kinds of carriers I have.   Have to look good when carrying the babe around, after all.   (You know, since I can't afford a full ski quiver, might as well indulge in something else. )


----------



## skidbump (Nov 16, 2007)

I feel like the elephant man,No one wants to ski with me.I scare women and children.Please be my friend,wont you???


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Fortunately, the FCC with the NSA has banned me from publishing any photographs, paintings, pencil sketches, lithographs, water color or chalk drawings even just in my likeness due to matters of national security.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> This is from last March but I suppose that's recent enough. I'm on the right. The blonde w/the pigtails is my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, no wonder Marc is so interested in your relationship status! :grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2007)

*All My Children*

October 4, tired, fat, and lazy...


----------



## Paul (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeebus, Chris... What the hell happened to you?  :lol:


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

You actually look a little like Luke Wilson in that picture.


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, no wonder Marc is so interested in your relationship status! :grin:



Pfftt.... not after I found out she's hitched.  You know what Larry the Cable Guy says-

"Guns don't kill people, husbands who come home early do."


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> Jeebus, Chris... What the hell happened to you?  :lol:



Well if you consider my usual after work ritual, I'm pretty mellow in that shot.  8)  Just a moosh on that ugly decaying couch.  Which reminds me, need to go pick out new couches this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats me in the boots.

And yes, that is duct tape holding my chair together...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Pfftt.... not after I found out she's hitched.  You know what Larry the Cable Guy says-
> 
> "Guns don't kill people, husbands who come home early do."



Aww, you guys are cute. 



Bert- love the duct taped chair. I have a matching one at home in blue :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Bert- love the duct taped chair. I have a matching one at home in blue :wink:



Thats a gen-u-ine la-z-boy right there.  Still as comfortable now as it probably was when it was built before I was born...


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Aww, you guys are cute.



I believe you've yet to see any photographic evidence to support this assessment; however- I can tell you in my case it is very much true.  I'd hate to make a liar out of you.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> I believe you've yet to see any photographic evidence to support this assessment; however- I can tell you in my case it is very much true.  I'd hate to make a liar out of you.



She did post that right after my pic, so I guess she thinks _I'm_ cute, and she likes my arm chair!


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> She did post that right after my pic, so I guess she thinks _I'm_ cute, and she likes my arm chair!



Well, if you're the one in the boots, I gotta say B, you are pretty cute.




Your son on the other hand, looks like he should shave... and then stop falling out of the ugly tree, hitting every ugly branch on the way down, landing smack on a big old ugly root, then rolling into the big ugly lake nearby.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 16, 2007)

2 months old. I'm much more hagard now, after spending far too much time destroying that kitchen.


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> 2 months old. I'm much more hagard now, after spending far too much time destroying that kitchen.



That's a pretty good photo shop.  It almost looks like the hot chick is really standing next to you.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> That's a pretty good photo shop.  It almost looks like the hot chick is really standing next to you.



You have no idea how hard it was to delete the goat.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> You have no idea how hard it was to delete the goat.



Yes he does! :lol:


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, how do you think I made all the pictures of Meredith and me.  Let's just say I'm very familiar with a program called "Gimp."


----------



## 2knees (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## ctenidae (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


>



Alan Greenspan called. He wants his glasses back.

Schmidts. That's a tasty beverage you've got there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> That's a pretty good photo shop.  It almost looks like the hot chick is really standing next to you.



It would have been better if the hot chick wasn't tilted to the side...  Unless he was going for the "too drunk to stand up straight and that's why she's standing next to me" thing...


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> It would have been better if the hot chick wasn't tilted to the side...  Unless he was going for the "too drunk to stand up straight and that's why she's standing next to me" thing...



That would certainly make it more plausible, wouldn't it.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 16, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Alan Greenspan called. He wants his glasses back.



that cut like a KNIFE.   Those goggles are classic man, you know you want a pair.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> that cut like a KNIFE.   Those goggles are classic man, you know you want a pair.



:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 16, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> October 4, tired, fat, and lazy...



GET IN MY BELLY!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> GET IN MY BELLY!



:lol: The other way around maybe.  That kid was trying to eat my finger last night while I was watching TV.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

Last month on top of Mount Snow:






My 4 year old took the pic. Pretty level horizon! Skied that trail on Monday!


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


>



Sweet specs! Great thread idea. Post the geekiest picture of yourself! Some of us will find that pretty easy... :lol:

Who's crutches?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sweet specs! Great thread idea. Post the geekiest picture of yourself! Some of us will find that pretty easy... :lol:
> 
> Who's crutches?



Dude step up to the plate!  I did.

crutches are mine.  Pic was taken back in 1990 after my first knee surgery.


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> Pic was taken back in 1990 after my first knee surgery.


So the most recent picture of you is 17 years old?


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

hammer said:


> So the most recent picture of you is 17 years old?



If that pic was snapped in 1990, I was going to guess that he's 27 years old today.


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 16, 2007)

<----------


----------

